# What do you do with your cheap (or just unwanted) nail polish?



## CourtneyB (Mar 22, 2012)

First time I've ever made a thread, so hopefully I'm not doing anything wrong.

I was organizing my nail polish collection tonight when I realized I had ten nail polishes I've never opened and will likely never use. They're all pretty cheap brands, from unknowables to NYC; I think I bought a few, and a few were gifts. Lately I've only been using higher-end polishes, like Zoya and Essie, simply because my nails chip really easy and the cheaper polishes just don't last long with me.

I have a little sister or children I nanny that I could give them to, but I was a little curious as to what y'all do with the cheap (or unwanted) polish you collect. Anything creative, or do you just trash or give away? Who do you normally give it away to?


----------



## AuntOly1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I bring mine to the Sunrise and Atria assisted living facilities so that the aides and volunteers can do the residents nails


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 22, 2012)

i would say donate them..  like the assisted living is a nice idea... 

 



> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time I've ever made a thread, so hopefully I'm not doing anything wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Van3ssa (Mar 22, 2012)

I usually give my unwanted stuff to a relative that would enjoy them.


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't have any so far that I don't want, but if I do I would give them to my boyfriend's niece, she's 5 and is ALWAYS in my collection wanting her nails changed. If anyone wants to ever donate any, I'm down for taking them in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a lot of polish that I haven't worn more than once &lt;_&lt; But I love them.


----------

